# My first A/E guitar.. zebrawood content.



## punisher911 (Nov 18, 2010)

So this is my first acoustic/electric guitar. I was screwing around at GC and this played so good and looked so good I had to have one. I think it's a great first A/E. I even plan on buying the $99 Mitchell MD-100 they have when it's on sale for 69 Black Friday. (for my wife to learn on. it plays and sounds great for the money)

Sure, the Ibby is a little light on bass, but it plays so well for me I can overlook that on my first A/E. The looks help me too. Sorry for the iphone pic. If requested, I can take better photos and post them. It's zebrawood on all sides and back.

On to the good stuff


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks killer!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful guitar! Congrats


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I kinda gave up on guitar a while back due to my suckiness in playing fast single note rhythms and being terrible at chords... For some reason though, I can play chords on this pretty well. I'm loving guitar again. I have a reason to practice now and even bought a theory book(idiots guide) so I can learn chord progressions to be able to write songs. I'm sure the chord progression knowledge will help in bass playing too. 

I just got back from rugby practice and played a solid 40 minutes or so with the chord tabs from UG. 40 minutes straight on guitar for me is a personal best. lol I already know my major and minor chords, just gotta get faster and the changing. Have to learn the 7ths now too. Also have to relearn the minor scale in one position across all 6 strings..(kinda forgot once I get passed the Octave.lol)


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would love to see the cocobolo ew in person too. That dark wood is gorgeous.

Real camera pics this time...


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm also thinking I want a hollow body now too. I've always liked them, never could convince myself to get one. I think I can now.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice score, bro! 

I'm on the same want-a-hollowbody boat as you, and think I've decided on the Peerless Gigmaster. Only prob is I've never played one, but it has all the stats I want in a hollow <3


----------



## timbaline (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude, holy crap that guitar is awesome. The back looks like it has a fox on it!


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 22, 2010)

A fox.. awesome.. Didn't even notice that.


----------



## beneharris (Nov 23, 2010)

oh goodness that is a gorgeous guitar!


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 13, 2010)

I know I said it lacked bass.. it definitely out "basses" my Taylor 110. I like the Taylor for it's "playability" and bright shiny sound, but the more rounded tone of the Ibby is really got my loving it right now. Going to switch out the strings soon to Elixir Nano PB mediums. Maybe lights...? 

Another question, any opinions on how the Cocobolo version would sound compared to my Zebrawood?


----------



## aiur55 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Elixirs are definitely not going to help with the lack of bass. They are bright on almost every single acoustic I have played. DR, Martin or John Pearse Strings will add a much better boom to it.

The DR strings are definitely my favourite acoustic strings just because of how rough they feel and how awesome they sound. Martin Clapton's Choice strings come in second for me because they arent quite as deep as the DR, but still a great choice. The John Pearse Strings sound great too, but they last about 6 hours with me 

To be honest (not to rain on your parade), the ibanez acoustics artwood range are quite lowend and are all just veneers (obviously), the sound would be minimal.

Another common problem with ibanez A/E guitars are the shoddy electronics. Nothing you can do, but just a fair warning.

Having said that, the guitar does look great! Have fun playing acoustic


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 13, 2010)

well, that will save me from buying another one looking for a different sound. lol cool then, I'll stick with this one based on looks and sound. I won't add the coco unless the wife gets a wild hair and wants to buy me one. I could replace the originals with the D'Addario EXP PBs that come on it too. Not sure if they sound different then the Elixir Nano PBs though. I guess time and my wallet will tell..... Hopefully not, I'd rather just have the one brand of string to buy between the two. Although the Ibby has .12-.53 original while the Taylor had .13-.56....

However, I still like the Epi jumbos though. The EJ200 plays and sounds great. I would have to order it though, the GC here only stocks the tobacco burst(yuck) I prefer the natty or black at least. I've never meet a tobacco burst I liked.


----------

